# Somebody REALLY needs your help!



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

And that somebody would be a disabled Veteran. The folks putting on the Disabled Veterans fishing event have secured only half as many boats needed to handle the reported 90 Veterans the VA has signed up for the event. Come on guys & gals, the DAV Event team could REALLY use your help.

You can sign up on that web site that has to do with tackle for very large fish. If you have a large dislike for the site, that's okay. The site isn't putting on the event and has never been part of the event since day one except the original team were all members on that site.

If you have a boat that can handle 1 -3 Veterans as your guest and are free on July 30th, PLEASE come give us a hand and put some joy in a Veterans heart as well as in your own.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If I had a boat I'd gladly do it. 

This is a worthy cause fellas. If you have the resources available, please help. Recreational therapy is a huge asset in helping veterans cope with PTSD.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dubob, will you post a link?

BFT is a nightmare to navigate.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Dubob, will you post a link?
> 
> BFT is a nightmare to navigate.


Here is a link to the BFT thread: DAV Event

Trevor (WiperMac) is the contact person and he gives contact info (Email & phone) in post #1 of that thread.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds interesting and a very good cause, I may be able to swing it but I don't really have a fishing boat and I have never been to Strawberry. 

I have a 18 foot Glastron open bow runabout that I am trying to sell.

Would that work and with someone with no experience on Strawberry?

It would be a bit of a haul since my boat is in St George but if I can arrange my work schedule I might be able to do it. There is not much info on the requirements and I wouldn't want them to have a bad experience with someone with no experience on that lake.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bowgy,

Go to the link I provided and contact Trever at the links he provided. I'm sure he can give you the best answer to your questions.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, it shows an email and phone number I will try to contact him tomorrow.

I just don't know anything about Strawberry, how to fish it or where to fish, I haven't fished any waters north of Fish Lake in Utah.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/...d;page=unread#unread

I know its unusual to post BFT posts on here but here is the link again for the DAV event. They really need some boats, if you can help go to the link and check in. Its for a great cause and I think we should support it.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

*tips*

I have signed up to go, but I keep my boat on the strawberry side. I've got no idea where to fish soldier creek. Any tips?>>O


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*DAV Event*

Thank you for stepping up and volunteering.

For kokanee, I've had good success along the west shore between the launch and the mouth of the narrows and along the south shore between the dam and the mouth of the narrows. Just about anywhere can produce rainbows and cutthroat trout with the right lures. I'll be working the reservoir on Thursday afternoon and all day Friday to see if I can dial in the kokanee before Saturday.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks. I plan to motor over on friday and fish a little, spend the night in a slip there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bob,

how is this coming along?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

phantom said:


> Thanks. I plan to motor over on friday and fish a little, spend the night in a slip there.


That sounds like a good idea, what does it cost to rent a slip there?

Still trying to get the boat ready, brought it from St George to Cedar and lost a tire on the trailer, It now has two new tires, Battery is charged now I need to fire it up and test it out. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will be able to let them know for sure.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Bob,
> 
> how is this coming along?


I have no clue. I'm just asking everybody I know and don't know if they can help out. The contacts on BFT are running the show. I'm just adding my boat to the list.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know. I called Strawberry Marina for a number, was told the guy wouldn't be there til the weekend. I'm going to try and arrange something when I go this saturday.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

phantom said:


> I don't know. I called Strawberry Marina for a number, was told the guy wouldn't be there til the weekend. I'm going to try and arrange something when I go this saturday.


Use dubob's link, it has the guys email and phone number. I called him on the phone and talked to him.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

phantom said:


> I don't know. I called Strawberry Marina for a number, was told the guy wouldn't be there til the weekend. I'm going to try and arrange something when I go this saturday.


Phantom,
I think what you're looking for is the phone number for the guy running the docks at the Soldier Creek Marina. If memory serves me right, that facility is being run by American Land & Leisure (AL&L). It's my understanding that the Strawberry Marina Lodge & Store are being run by a family group not associated with AL&L. Your best bet would be to contact the AL&L HQ in Provo and ask them for the number of the Soldier Creek Marina guy and contact him for the rate information. A couple years back (the last time I checked), it was $20/night but it may have gone up since then.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*We're almost there*

Hey boys & girls, we're almost there. The VA folks say they have 90 Veterans signed up and Trevor informs me he has accommodations for 86 Veterans so far. So dig deep and ask your friends with boats if they can possibly put us over the top. And don't forget, your entry into the launch is free by mentioning you are there to support the Veteran event, and there is a free lunch at the Pavilion after the fishing ends at 1 PM. Go over to the BFT site and tell Trevor (WiperMac) you can make it. And thank you for your kindness if you do.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

dubob said:


> Hey boys & girls, we're almost there. The VA folks say they have 90 Veterans signed up and Trevor informs me he has accommodations for 86 Veterans so far. So dig deep and ask your friends with boats if they can possibly put us over the top. And don't forget, your entry into the launch is free by mentioning you are there to support the Veteran event, and there is a free lunch at the Pavilion after the fishing ends at 1 PM. Go over to the BFT site and tell Trevor (WiperMac) you can make it. And thank you for your kindness if you do.


I am almost there, got the engine running good today, put a new fender on the trailer, I am going to test the trolling motor tomorrow and run it up to the lake and run it for a couple of hours and if all goes well I will take mine up. I should be able to let them know by tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning if it doesn't give me any issues at the lake. It is just that it hasn't been started for 4 years, just sat at the back of my garage in St George.

Bringing it up from my St George shop to my Cedar shop I had a tire come apart, tore the fender off of the trailer. I have 2 new tires on the trailer now also. If nothing else this has got me getting the old boat fixed up, I may have to turn it into a fishing boat.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Good News!*

Just got world on the BFT site that they just signed up the 40th boat that will accommodate the 90 vets signed up to participate in this years event.









For those of you that stepped up to fill the gap - THANK YOU! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

dubob said:


> Just got world on the BFT site that they just signed up the 40th boat that will accommodate the 90 vets signed up to participate in this years event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great news, I spent 3 days on the lake over the weekend working on the boat and getting it ship shape, yes is did that on purpose, I was going to call them today, saves me a long trip but was a good excuse to force me to get the boat up and running, if the guy that is looking at it doesn't buy it I may turn it into a fishing boat.

It is a great cause and I am happy that so many put out the effort for the disabled vets.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

dubob said:


> Just got world on the BFT site that they just signed up the 40th boat that will accommodate the 90 vets signed up to participate in this years event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give us a report on how it went?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*DAV Reports*

My Vet took home 4 kokanee salmon and had a smile on his face. For other reports, stories, and pictures, you're going to have to go over to the BFT website. You don't need to be a member to read the threads. :mrgreen:


----------

